# My National Geographic Tank :)



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone. Finally got some work done on this tank. Still need to make some small changes. Let me know what you think! I took a short video of it. It's a bit blurry at times, sorry


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice chris.......


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanusan said:


> very nice chris.......


Very nice indeed! Can i ask for specs? how did you get so many gourami in one tank?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

It's 35g
Running a eheim 2213 and AC30
11 cardinal tetras
2 Roseline
2 angels 
4 tiger barbs 
3 gourami's (trying to trade of sell em)
And a group of bristle nose that are breeding. 

Most of the fish are either juvies or younger.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I really like the Roseline Denisoni Barbs


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice tank. I personally don't like fake ornament/plants. But, hey, whatever makes you like your tank. I like your angels. My angel is never that excited. He seems real lazy.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I just never really got to that stage yet. It's just a tank I made out of spare stuff lying around.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice looking tank. The Tiger barbs are fin nippers so be careful they don't attack the Angels and Gouramis.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I just gave my friend the gouramies to hold on to. Hopefully my small barbs will grow to love my angels hahaha


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Reis said:


> Hey everyone. Finally got some work done on this tank. Still need to make some small changes. Let me know what you think! I took a short video of it. It's a bit blurry at times, sorry


Can you pm me the type of fish at 00:47?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sent you a PM
They're called Roseline Sharks


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Reis said:


> Sent you a PM
> They're called Roseline Sharks


AKA Denison barbs
_"Barbus denisonii"_


----------

